# Swedish: Vad är du för en typ då?



## glaspalatset

What exactly do the person mean when they say this? (the context is chatting room) How would you reply?


----------



## oskhen

I interpret it as "what kind of person are you" or, simply, "who are you", but I'm not native, so I suppose you'd better wait for one. I just like guessing.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Oskhen is right, it's a *very* informal way of asking someone who they are, expecting a few items of information, not just your name. To me it sounds a bit arrogant, almost rude, but not as bad as "ASL?"

/Wilma


----------



## Zadrien

Wilma_Sweden said:


> but not as bad as "ASL?"/Wilma



Which means? =)

Thanks


----------



## glaspalatset

Zadrien said:


> Which means? =)
> 
> Thanks


 
Chat-room jargon meaning "age, sex, location".


----------



## oskhen

glaspalatset said:


> Chat-room jargon meaning "age, sex, location".


 
To which I suppose the best answer is "yes, yes, yes"?


Anyway; I suppose, then, that one should avoid the expression discussed completely when in Sweden? Or are there any circumstances when it wouldn't be frowned upon?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

oskhen said:


> To which I suppose the best answer is "yes, yes, yes"?


How about 89/don't know/Timbuktu? 


> Anyway; I suppose, then, that one should avoid the expression discussed completely when in Sweden? Or are there any circumstances when it wouldn't be frowned upon?


Yes, that would be advisable for someone my age, but I can't speak for the younger generations (born in the 80s or 90s) - they might see it differently...

/Wilma


----------



## AndersH

oskhen said:


> I suppose, then, that one should avoid the expression discussed completely when in Sweden? Or are there any circumstances when it wouldn't be frowned upon?



An ideomatic expression is "en konstig typ", i.e. a strange guy. Negative. But it may sometimes be used with a positive qualifyer too: "Du är en rolig typ, du!". 

Even the phrase "Vad är du för en?" (without "typ") has an air of arrogance over it. Don't use it. Use normal Swedish language: "Vem är du?"


----------



## El Patillas

I agree with everything that's already said...
I don't recommend you to say this if your intention is to start a conversation with a person you dont know, it would sound pretty arrogant and almost rude, like Wilma said...

But of course, everything depends on the context and HOW you say it...


----------

